# ActiveX Video Codec Malware



## Triton9 (Jan 26, 2008)

I was surfing the web last night and I was prompted to install an ActiveX Video Codec to view the video. Unfortunately, I was tired and clicked on it before I even read it , when I went back to the file it was gone. However, now when my computer starts up, I get an error specifying a dll in my AppData\Local\Temp and an error stating "The specified module could not be found." Another symptom I am experiencing is random tabs popping up in FireFox. I KNOW I have some type of malware/trojan on my computer but cannot seem to get rid of it. For some reason, I am at a complete loss. Can someone please please please help me get rid of this crap? Thank you in advance, hopefully.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Triton9 (Jan 26, 2008)

I had a window pop up when I ran HJT. It appears to be due to Vista's UAC. As directed I closed and ran as admin. Here are the results:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:08:03 PM, on 5/25/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16643)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\mskagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Drag-to-Disc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\System32\wpcumi.exe
C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\apcsystray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPS\mpsevh.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Users\Jeff\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\System32\osk.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MskAgentexe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] c:\dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Drag-to-Disc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OM_Monitor] C:\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master\FirstStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WPCUMI] C:\Windows\system32\WpcUmi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DW4] "C:\PROGRA~1\THEWEA~1\DESKTO~1\DESKTO~1.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OM_Monitor] C:\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master\Monitor.exe -NoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_9 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSServer] rundll32.exe C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\geBrrSJy.dll,#1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [cmds] rundll32.exe C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\rqRKDwuV.dll,c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [2adf50c5] rundll32.exe "C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\psyektfr.dll",b
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1281030232-3047669285-2419005929-1006\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'Elaine')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1281030232-3047669285-2419005929-1006\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe (User 'Elaine')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [DelayShred] "c:\program files\mcafee\mshr\ShrCL.EXE" /P7 /q C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\Low\HSPERF~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\HSPERF~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\19175\ADOBEP~1.0FI\PHOTOS~1\PHOTOS~1\Goodies\WEBPHO~1\TABLE-~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\APP_1_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\INDEX_~2.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\Z1XQG720\34957B~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\BF13DW7K\NO_CON~2.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\DC_3_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\BF13DW7K\DWB8C5~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\Z1XQG720\DWBCD5~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\A52MV3UY\APP_3_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICRO
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [DelayShred] "c:\program files\mcafee\mshr\ShrCL.EXE" /P7 /q C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\Low\HSPERF~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\HSPERF~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\19175\ADOBEP~1.0FI\PHOTOS~1\PHOTOS~1\Goodies\WEBPHO~1\TABLE-~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\APP_1_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\INDEX_~2.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\Z1XQG720\34957B~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\BF13DW7K\NO_CON~2.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\DC_3_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\BF13DW7K\DWB8C5~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\Z1XQG720\DWBCD5~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\A52MV3UY\APP_3_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICRO
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: APC UPS Status.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopManager.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Privacy Service (MPS9) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe

--
End of file - 13977 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You have two anti-virus programs running, which will cause trouble. Uninstall one of them.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply and exit MBAM.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------



## Triton9 (Jan 26, 2008)

cybertech said:


> You have two anti-virus programs running, which will cause trouble. Uninstall one of them.


Sorry for the delay... I have been out of commission there for awhile. In regards to this statement, might I ask for your input... McAfee came installed on my system with the license for awhile. It expired and a friend turned me on to Avast. The only downside with Avast is that it has compatibility issues with Vista. Which of these would you recommend, or is there a better alternate choice?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*AVG* is Vista compatible

Go to add/remove programs and remove McAfee. If that does not work download *VSCleanupTool* 

Double click on VSCleanupTool.exe to run it. It should begin removal of McAfee within one minute. During removal several icons will appear on your desktop, this is normal. When prompted to reboot press Y.


----------



## Triton9 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here are the results from MBAM:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.14
Database version: 826

10:13:55 PM 6/4/2008
mbam-log-6-4-2008 (22-13-55).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 39479
Time elapsed: 4 minute(s), 13 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 1
Memory Modules Infected: 1
Registry Keys Infected: 10
Registry Values Infected: 5
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 3

Memory Processes Infected:
C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe (Adware.Hotbar) -> Unloaded process successfully.

Memory Modules Infected:
C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Framework\wxfw.dll (Adware.Hotbar) -> Unloaded module successfully.

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cpbrkpie.coupon6ctrl.1 (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9522b3fb-7a2b-4646-8af6-36e7f593073c} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a85a5e6a-de2c-4f4e-99dc-f469df5a0eec} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6e780f0b-bcd6-40cb-b2db-7af47ab4d4a4} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{a138be8b-f051-4802-9a3f-a750a6d862d4} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{87255c51-cd7d-4506-b9ad-97606daf53f3} (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\affri (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\rdfa (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\The Weather Channel (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Weather Services (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\DW4 (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\MSServer (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\cmds (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\2adf50c5 (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\Cpls\wxfw.dll (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Framework\wxfw.dll (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Windows\CouponPrinter.ocx (Adware.Coupons) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
---------------------------------
As a side note, when I restarted my computer, there were three popup windows. These read as follows in the order they popped up:
1)
C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\geBrrSJy.dll
->The specified module could not be found.
2)
Error loading C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\rqRKDwuV.dll
->Access is denied.
3)
Error loading C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\psyektfr.dll
->The specified module could not be found.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please post a new hijackthis log.


----------



## Triton9 (Jan 26, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:26:27 PM, on 6/6/2008
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16643)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPS\mpsevh.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\mskagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Drag-to-Disc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\System32\wpcumi.exe
C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\apcsystray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\Jeff\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\System32\osk.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MskAgentexe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] c:\dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Drag-to-Disc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OM_Monitor] C:\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master\FirstStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WPCUMI] C:\Windows\system32\WpcUmi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OM_Monitor] C:\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master\Monitor.exe -NoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_9 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1281030232-3047669285-2419005929-1006\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'Elaine')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1281030232-3047669285-2419005929-1006\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe (User 'Elaine')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [DelayShred] "c:\program files\mcafee\mshr\ShrCL.EXE" /P7 /q C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\Low\HSPERF~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\HSPERF~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\19175\ADOBEP~1.0FI\PHOTOS~1\PHOTOS~1\Goodies\WEBPHO~1\TABLE-~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\APP_1_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\INDEX_~2.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\Z1XQG720\34957B~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\BF13DW7K\NO_CON~2.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\DC_3_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\BF13DW7K\DWB8C5~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\Z1XQG720\DWBCD5~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\A52MV3UY\APP_3_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICRO
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [DelayShred] "c:\program files\mcafee\mshr\ShrCL.EXE" /P7 /q C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\Low\HSPERF~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\HSPERF~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\19175\ADOBEP~1.0FI\PHOTOS~1\PHOTOS~1\Goodies\WEBPHO~1\TABLE-~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\APP_1_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\INDEX_~2.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\Z1XQG720\34957B~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\BF13DW7K\NO_CON~2.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\MTCAR6VI\DC_3_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\BF13DW7K\DWB8C5~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\Z1XQG720\DWBCD5~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\A52MV3UY\APP_3_~1.SH! C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICRO
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: APC UPS Status.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\wpclsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0127851212556057) (0127851212556057mcinstcleanup) - Unknown owner - C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\Temp\012785~1.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopManager.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Privacy Service (MPS9) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe

--
End of file - 13087 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You need to close all programs and empty this *folder*: C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\*Temp*
and also your temporary internet files: C:\Users\Jeff\AppData\Local\MICROS~1\Windows\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\all folders under can be deleted. Index.dat will not delete while you are in this profile.


----------

